
Ask HN: Privacy-first and anonymized usage analytics for iOS - arthurofbabylon
Hi HN – I&#x27;m looking for anonymized usage analytics for iOS that doesn&#x27;t conflict with my views around privacy.<p>Goal:
To understand what features in the app people are appreciating&#x2F;engaging-with, and where in the app people get stuck. In gist: to facilitate accessibility and feature discovery.<p>The old route is Firebase analytics or Facebook events tracking – but I don&#x27;t want to be part of this surveillance economy. I&#x27;d like my products to be part of the solution to our privacy problems.<p>Any recommendations? Thanks, y&#x27;all.
======
arthurofbabylon
Well I may as well answer my own question with the research I've done thus
far.

First, it appears that even privacy advocates just use Google Firebase. (Yeah,
hypocrisy is abundant.)

Matamo.org is the top contender I found for privacy-conscious analytics.
Basically, you have immense control over the integration, so you can
accomplish any privacy goals you'd like.

Other potential analytics tools (not necessarily privacy-conscious) include
segment.com and Mixpanel.com. Many of the other ones were recently acquired by
Google and are now shutting down.

~~~
gorkemcetin
You may want to check Countly too (open source and self hosted) - could be
easily downloaded or there is also a 1-click installation option on Digital
Ocean.

